# Raw fed puppy...... Opinions on using Nupro ?



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

My pup is 4 months 2 weeks old. He weighs 52 pounds . He has been being fed a raw diet for about a week and is doing good.

I wanted to add a supplement into his diet just to make sure he is getting all his nutrition. I've had a good experience with this product with both of my Labs so I want to continue using it on my GSD. He was on it for about a month and he did great on it but then I stopped using it.

Any one have any input on whether I should start using it again?


http://www.nuprosupplements.com/NUPRO-ALL-NATURAL-DOG-SUPPLEMENT_p_9.html











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We have used Nupro for well over a decade now, both when feeding kibble and in the last several years since going to raw. We have always been happy with it and will continue to use it.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Chris Wild said:


> We have used Nupro for well over a decade now, both when feeding kibble and in the last several years since going to raw. We have always been happy with it and will continue to use it.


I know I started using it with him again since it got his coat and weight at a healthy level


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

